# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Управление сервисным центром

## spider777

Товарищи, здесь на форуме проскакивала инфа об отученной версии - скиньте ради бога эту конфу...А то мне шеф все ноги вырвет..
Заранее спасибо

----------


## kvint-s

Добрый день

есть такая конфа, я пытался ее доработать, так как ломанная версия инвалид страшный: не работает прием заказов, модуль магазин тоже половина не работает, не выставляются цветовые схемы по статусам заказов, не работают многие отчеты - короче для серьезного учета она не годится.

Решился на покупку лицензии. 

Ключ дополнительной лицензии, без наличия основной конфигурации "Управление сервисным центром" стоит 5400 руб. 
Конфигурация "Управление сервисным центром" стоит 18200 руб.

Интересно то, что ключи что на клиентскую лицензию, что на основную конфигурацию полностью идентичны. Но при покупке клиентской лицензии, не дается доступ к серверу и сама инсталяшка программы.

Поэтому могу предложить, я покупаю основную конфигурацию и 5 ключей клиентских (мне нужно 3), 2 могу продать за 9000 руб. с возможностью доступа к серверу с инсталяциями.

----------


## polomasky

тоесть обясни пожалуста- а то меня интересует ета конфигурация но нада сама конфигурация и ключи - во што мне ето обойдьотса?
polomasky@es-te.com.ua - ответ сюда

----------


## alexsmir

Попробуйте это может подойдет
Управление сервисным центром файл .CF 2.1.4.8 от 20 марта (полный)
Документация к конфигурации «Управление сервисным центром»

----------


## Alex Sutygin

> Попробуйте это может подойдет
> Управление сервисным центром файл .CF 2.1.4.8 от 20 марта (полный)
> Документация к конфигурации «Управление сервисным центром»


что-то мне подсказывает, что это не конфа а апдейт для конфы... а где сама конфа ?

----------


## efaru

Это не апдейт  там есть одна проблемка  при распечатки но она лечится  в строках номер 2607 и 2624 модуля.

----------


## qwertycasper

Можно повторить конфигурацию. И по подробней что и как полечить.
А лечилка для рарусовского сервера лицензий не у кого не завалялась.

----------


## androspat

Вот тут эта тема более развита:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...80%D0%BE%D0%BC

----------

